# CR1 Brake bolt length?



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

I just got a Scott CR1 frame and built it today. I was transferring my Nashbar brake calipers which have been on my Specialized Allez and my Giant TCR C0 when I found the bolt wasn't long enough to attach the brakes either at the fork or to the rear of the frame. What am I missing? Are they longer than standard? The Nashbar brakes didn't have a specific bolt length listed. This is a possible opportunity to upgrade, but I need to know if there is a specific length I should be looking for. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

